# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Sunday 9/9

## Wellies

Come along and join the mad house at 8.30pm on Sunday

----------


## TRUCKER

I Will Be There Wellies.

----------


## Lolabelle

I will do my best.

_Note to self: Self, remember to set the alarm for 5am Monday 10/9/07_

----------


## laguna2

I will be along too - and I promise to behave  ::

----------


## Wellies

Results from Tonights quiz before I forget to put them on
3rd Lolabelle with 14 points
2nd Tugmistress with 20 points
1st Vodka-queen with 29 points

Hope you enjoyed your first quiz vodka-queen and see you at next weeks quiz

----------


## laguna2

Thanks for a good night Wellies - looking forward to Vodka-Queen hosting her first quiz!

Well done Vodka-queen

----------

